# Do you watch them all the time when they're out?



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Part of the reason I don't let the birds out as often as I'd like to is because I feel like I need to stare at them the entire time they're out of the cage. They don't get into any trouble - for the most part, Lilith and Cadaver stay on top of the cage. If they get spooked they'll fly onto my curtain rod. But they have a play stand and toys on the cage that they play with. Henry would rather sit on my shoulder but if he can't, he stays on the playstand.

The budgies do fly around more, but again, they only ever land on the cage (except Smith who has yet to figure out the flying thing). Sokar will harass Henry if you're not watching, but if he's on my shoulder she'll just fly around my head and stare at him.

I'm always in the room with them - but is it safe to have my back to them? I find it difficult not to multi task, and I like to watch tv or use the computer while they're out. Do they need to be supervised the entire time they're out (to the point of staring at them) or can I be a little distracted and check on them every few minutes?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If the room is bird-proofed they don't need to be monitored 100% of the time. Its good to know where they are in the room but you can turn your back on them occasionally if you have to.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

When I let them out, I watch tv and do other things. I've never had a problem with my birds, and I've had cockatiels for a while. Just be careful with what they have access to.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Just be careful and prepare for the worst. My lovebird managed to fall behind the cupboard once and i had to put my hand in the gap and get him out..


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Never underestimate the pickles a bird can get into all on their own... My very expert at flying budgie Chirp took a wrong turn and ended up behind a portable closet in the room he was in. There was no way I could move it or reach him. Luckily he remembered from way back in his perch training and I was able to find a long dowel and help him out. He was a good boy and let me thankfully. I took that closet out!

I will leave mine unattended in their bird room and do other things, and check on them a lot.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I do keep an eye on them( loosely) but heck most times they are sitting on me or right near me. When they fly i keep an eagle eye on them to see where they land just in case.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I don't watch mine all the time...but that's also why there is a hole in my wall.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I definitely don't always watch mine! I've always let them out all day when I'm at work, and have never found them anywhere other than the top of their cage, their play tree, or occasionally the floor. The room is pretty well bird-proofed...though as soon as Freya figures out how to fly, I'm going to start having to hide my keyboard when I'm not around. I probably will come home to a hole in my wall someday, but so far so good. There's nothing they could fall and injure themselves on or trap themselves in, and there's plenty to occupy them in/on the cage.

I suppose it all depends on the birds, how adventurous they are, and how many opportunities there are for them to get into trouble.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am always in the room with them but I do other things while I am there. I wouldn't even worry about leaving the room for a few minutes but I have other birds who would eat them if they happened to land on the wrong cage.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

After any major changes in room I watch carefully for a day or 2 to make sure they are ok. But no I don't babysit mine constantly.

If I'm going to be out of the house for more than an hour or 2 I probably would cage them. If they did have a problem chances are I'd hear and come running. (has happened once or twice) But I come and go all day long with them out and about with no issues.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I always have to keep an eye on Cookie because she is SUCH a troublemaker. When I let her out of the cage she goes straight for the wires, the wall (she likes to peel off the paint), my keyboard, to the top of the fridge...but if your birds are that well behaved, if they only stay on top of the cage, then I don't see why you have to watch them 100% of the time.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread has actually made me a lot less cautious with them  I can finally pee without hunting down featherbutts and putting them away.

They're all generally well behaved. They get into trouble sometimes (Cadaver likes to eat the roof ) but it's not things they do often.

Thank you all for your replies  And the birdies thank you too. They've been getting a lot more out of cage time lately.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sometimes I go around the corner, but inevitably one or both of them will try to follow me. Jesse in particular needs to have a visual of a person to feel safe, otherwise he flies off after whoever just left the room.

I never leave them out fully unsupervised. With a dog and a cat in the house, it is too dangerous. If they were both locked up, then I would feel a lot better about it, but that rarely happens.

I am very paranoid about something happening to either of them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

